# breakin in the new yak



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i took out the new 120 yesterday and did more paddling than fishing but at least that was the plan. i caught a spot while i was screwing around but we wont count him  . today i set out to do some more serious fishin w/ my buddy mark. i got a lil pup on the 3rd cast but after that it sure slowed down. mark got one more red and a 17.5" flattie but that was about it for the day. everything on artificials.

ryan


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

You may not have caught that many fish, but it sure looked nice out there today. 

For once I can say it was nice here too today!!


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Ryan, how does the 120 compare to the 100?
George


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

pretty much how i expected. faster, more room and storage, dryer ride in chop/boat wakes, purdier , and it's not much harder to load/unload by myself. dont get me wrong, the 100 was still a great kayak and a lot of fun, but the 120 gives me a lot more options. today i did a lot of fishing while standing in it and it was a blast. the flat floor definitely helps.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

ryan, cool pics, looks like real nice day to be just out. Just came back from REI and got my orange T120. Crate is going to be my first project. I like how you spray painted everything black. 

Just a question for tarpon owners, what is that circle plastic thing attached to the end of the strap that tightens the seat? Are you suppose to put the bungee cord that is attached to the seat through it?

Initial thought about T120 is, I thought it would be more roomy in the cockpit, well enough to put my 2 year old son, but its very tight fit with him in front of me. But without him, its a perfect fit. Can't wait to take the maiden voyage...

I did also get the Thule Hull-a-port and T120 seem to fit just fine.


----------

